# [risolto]Non pingo fuori con la rete wireless

## matteo.pata

Ciao ragazzi ho configurato la mia scheda wireless del mio portatile una ipw2200

```

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

```

ho configurato sia il file /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#LAN

dns_domain_lo="MSHOME"

config_eth0=("192.168.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255")

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.0.1")

dns_servers=("212.216.112.112" "212.216.176.62")

#WIRELESS#

modules=("iwconfig")

key_PISOLO="[1] XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX [1]"

preferred_aps=("PISOLO")

channel_eth1="11"

config_eth1=("192.168.0.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255")

routes_eth1=("default via 192.168.0.1")

dns_servers=("212.216.112.112" "212.216.176.62")

```

che anche il file /etc/conf.d/wireless

```

ssid_eth1="PISOLO"

mode_eth1="Managed"

channel_eth1="11"

key_PISOLO="[1] XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX [1]"

modules=("iwconfig")

routes_eth1=("192.168.0.1")

config_eth1=("192.168.0.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255")

dns_servers=("212.216.112.112" "212.216.176.62")

```

anche se è un doppione.

Il mio problema è che la scheda si aggancia al router e riconosce la chiave wep a 128bit

```

Note_Matteo matteo # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"PISOLO"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:0F:B5:CF:42:2E

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX   Security mode:open

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=71/100  Signal level=-57 dBm  Noise level=-85 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:2

```

e pinga anche il router solo che se provo a pingare all'esterno niente non ne vuole sapere i dns vengono configurtati giusti nel file /etc/resolv.conf

```

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth1

nameserver 212.216.112.112

nameserver 212.216.176.62

```

quale potrebbe essere il problema ciao e grazie.....qualcuno che mi da una mano...Last edited by matteo.pata on Wed Apr 04, 2007 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## noice

hai provato anche con altri DNS? tipo quelli di opendns..

se provi 

```
ping 216.239.59.104
```

funziona?

----------

## matteo.pata

ho provato ma niente mi dice host irranggiungibile......non penso sia problema di dns perchè uso quelli per la mia rete lan sia in windows che in gentoo...

----------

## Kernel78

I router a volte hanno (o almeno il mio ha) una flag per consentire o meno l'uscita su internet da parte dei client wireless, prova a controllare.

----------

## noppy

postare un route -n ?

----------

## Cazzantonio

a occhio e croce è un problema di router... oppure hai messo su un firewall terribilmente restrittivo

----------

## sometimes

ho in linea di massima lo stesso problema...

spiego:

modem adsl connesso alla rete internet

router connesso al modem

pc fisso connesso al router

su internet navigo bene (a dir la verità se mi connetto con pc direttamente al modem è più veloce)

se pingo il router ok

se pingo fuori o pingo localhost niete... non risponde  :Sad: 

```

/etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

oppure

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.13 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.0.1" )

```

```

route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

----------

## noppy

se navighi ma non pingi semplice , il router blocca i ping o l'intero icmp

----------

## sometimes

credo sia quello il motivo...

anche traceroute si ferma nel router...

c'è un modo per sbloccarlo?

----------

## Scen

Dipende dal router, dovresti smanettare nelle impostazioni e/o nelle regole del firewall.

----------

## matteo.pata

ragazzi il router va bene in quanto con il wireless di windows va tutto bene.....il comando route -n mi restituisce:

```

Note_Matteo matteo # route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    2000   0        0 eth1

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

```

secondo voi quale è il problema non riesco a navigare ma il mio router lo pingo con la rete wireless...

----------

## Kernel78

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> secondo voi quale è il problema non riesco a navigare ma il mio router lo pingo con la rete wireless...

 

MAtteo io la mia opinione l'ho già scritta, hai provato a controllare ?

----------

## matteo.pata

ho controllato tutte le impostazioni del router ma nessun flag per l'accesso a internet da parte dei client wireless....si collegano come punto di accesso wirelles con chiave a 128 bit

----------

## Kernel78

Non è che il tuo router ha un firewall integrato con una regola che impedisce alle connessioni wireless di uscire ?

----------

## Scen

```

Kernel IP routing table 

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface 

192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    2000   0        0 eth1 

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1 

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo 

```

Se non ho le traveggole, mi pare ci sia qualche problema nel routing!

Per esempio la mia tabella di routing è qualcosa del tipo

```

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.0.254   0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0

```

Prova a rimuovere la configurazione di /etc/conf.d/wireless, magari (ipotizzo) crea qualche casino.

----------

## matteo.pata

grazie mille risolto ho tolto la configurazione di /etc/conf.d/wireless e adesso va alla grande grazia a tutti metto il TAG RISOLTO...Ciao alla prossima.  :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## noppy

e' un po' difficile navigare senza un default gateway (riferito alla tabella di routing di matteo)

----------

